# Good deal on 1/8" thick styrene on Amazon!



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

Hey all, if you're interested there's a good deal on (2) Evergreen brand 12"x24" 1/8" thick styrene sheets right now on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/White-Styrene-Plastic-Sheets-125in/dp/B00PG99LB4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00

Evergreen retail lists them as $22, Amazon is selling them for $19.60 which includes the shipping cost! ($15.49 + $4.11 shipping) Shipping was fast too, I just ordered them on Saturday April 9th and received them today.

Only drawback was the packaging - they were wrapped in a yellow envelope without padding, so some corners are slightly dented from being "dinged" during shipping. But the product is so durable it really isn't bad, and for the price you can't beat it.


----------

